# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Ту-154м в М.1:72

## serjo

модель самолета

----------


## Kasatka

Последнее фото круть!

----------


## @ntuan

Интересно сколько такая модель стоит?

----------


## КАФ154

Добрый день!
Периодически вижу Ваши модели на различных интернет-ресурсах. Подскажите - каким образом можно с Вами связаться (электронная почта) с целью обсуждения возможности изготовления подобной модели под заказ, либо покупки одной из уже построенных Вами? К сожалению, большинство моделей гражданских самолетов предлагается на рынке либо в масштабе 1/144, либо в нужном мне 72-м, но с очень убогой детализацией. Уровень детализации и качество Ваших моделей очень впечатлили. Хотел бы обсудить некоторые детали. 

Благодарю за ответ.

С уважением,
Константин.

----------


## OKA

> Добрый день!
> Периодически вижу Ваши модели на различных интернет-ресурсах. Подскажите - каким образом можно с Вами связаться (электронная почта) с целью обсуждения возможности изготовления подобной модели под заказ, либо покупки одной из уже построенных Вами? К сожалению, большинство моделей гражданских самолетов предлагается на рынке либо в масштабе 1/144, либо в нужном мне 72-м, но с очень убогой детализацией. Уровень детализации и качество Ваших моделей очень впечатлили. Хотел бы обсудить некоторые детали. 
> 
> Благодарю за ответ.
> 
> С уважением,
> Константин.


Дело было так : Ту-154Б в М.1:72

Может что-то поменялось, можно на других ресурсах удочки позабрасывать, мож повезёт.

----------


## Nazar

На Каропке, Скейлмоделсе можете не искать, там данный персонаж забанен.

----------


## КАФ154

> На Каропке, Скейлмоделсе можете не искать, там данный персонаж забанен.


Благодарю за информацию. Вы правы - на большинстве интернет-ресурсов,касающихся авиации и авиамоделирования с автором этих моделей связаться невозможно. Постараюсь найти контакты в иных источниках.

Еще раз спасибо за ответы.

----------


## Nazar

> Вы правы - на большинстве интернет-ресурсов,касающихся авиации и авиамоделирования с автором этих моделей связаться невозможно.


К сожалению, это связано с поведением Сергея, на этих ресурсах.

----------


## Nazar

Если кто-то искал Сергея, можете пообщаться с ним здесь. Как-раз представлены цены на его творения..))
https://www.avito.ru/user/ea35c40d80...58088&src=item

----------


## Red307

Это цены в какой валюте?

----------


## Nazar

> Это цены в какой валюте?


В российских рублях..
Просто у Сережи от собственной значимости, крыша совсем протекла.
Изготовление вот такого убожества, с дикими щелями, косорылой расшивкой и ужасной обработкой поверхности, стоит 2 млн. рублей. У меня машина на несколько сотен дешевле..))

----------


## Red307

Неужели есть спрос за такие деньги? Или он просто так выложил?


Предполагаю, что какие-то авиакомпании могут как элемент интерьера купить. Но а350 в советской ливрее Аэрофлота. Какая-то фантастика.

Или может это цена вместе с автомобилем, на крыше которого самолет стоит?

----------


## Pit

> Предполагаю, что какие-то авиакомпании могут как элемент интерьера купить.


Вопреки распространённому мнению, авиакомпании очень хорошо считают деньги и прижимисты в расходах. 1:72 моделька размерности Ан-24/26 (нормальная болванка, не боящаяся бабушки с тряпкой) при покупке не стоит дороже 30000. Оптом - от 8 до 15. Это с окраской "на заказ" и ограничением в сроках. 
З.Ы. С интересом следил за закупкой не раз. Как-раз с т.з. оценки стоимости работы.

----------


## Red307

> Вопреки распространённому мнению, авиакомпании очень хорошо считают деньги и прижимисты в расходах. 1:72 моделька размерности Ан-24/26 (нормальная болванка, не боящаяся бабушки с тряпкой) при покупке не стоит дороже 30000. Оптом - от 8 до 15. Это с окраской "на заказ" и ограничением в сроках. 
> З.Ы. С интересом следил за закупкой не раз. Как-раз с т.з. оценки стоимости работы.


А в чем тогда смысл этих объявлений? Человека со всех форумов погнали, он решил показать свои изделия на Авито?

----------


## cobra_73

Типа того. Они давно уже на Авио висят.....

Имхо мания величия

----------

